# Insurance nightmare :-(



## carbongtr (May 31, 2008)

Hi, I have just attempted to insure my r33 gtr import and I got quoted £2800-£3500 as apposed to £1200 when i bought it, whats happened?


I am 23 with 5 years on my license. I have 5 years ncb on my passat, and 3 years on the gtr.

If any one can help, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

did you want to say ''the car is tuned?''


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I will be happy with third party already most car insurers would not even cover If I had the money.


----------



## carbongtr (May 31, 2008)

enshiu said:


> did you say ''the car is tuned?''


yes 

mines ecu vxrom

titanium exhaust

bee*r 18in wheels

Hks boost controller

steel turbos with 360 thrust bearing


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Who have you tried so far?

A Plan?
Keith Michaels?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

It depends but I think Keith michaels would insure any car if needed.


----------



## carbongtr (May 31, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Who have you tried so far?
> 
> A Plan?
> Keith Michaels?


Every one i can find on the net or in the yellow pages too many to list i'm afraid 

A plan £2600

checking Keith Michaels now 

cheers


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

call K.M. for John Roberts:0845 0138229
or Jeremy Pocock 0845 6185306


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Try Performance Direct as well thats who im with.


----------



## 666GTR (Oct 7, 2010)

Try Competition Car Insurance, thats who i used and they were cheaper by far.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Insurance Factory have been very reasonable.


----------



## carbongtr (May 31, 2008)

Cheers guys I am trying

Insurance for motorsport competitors, Performance Direct, Insurance Factory 

So fingers crossed


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Adrian flux


----------

